# Growth or Prolapse?



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

I hope someone is on this late and can offer their opinion.
I have a rather obese brindle doe that is first and foremost, prone to fatty deposits. I've seen prolapses, and this doesn't look like one, the lump in fact looks like some sort of tumor or growth. It has yellowish areas and seems a bit irregular, not like a smooth pink prolapse.

It looks to be attached firmly to the left side of the vaginal opening.

If this is a prolapse, this doe will be euthanized immediately. If it is a growth, I may leave her for a little while. She appears to be in no pain and her activities and behaviors remain the same as always. She is a favorite of my entire family. I usually advocate for quick euthanasia, but as this doe does not appear uncomfortable, I would hate to jump the gun. Any helpful opinions welcome here.
















Thank you for any help.


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Could it be an infected abscess perhaps? I've not seen anything like that before, but the fact that you mention yellowish areas makes me think of a surface abscess. You could try very gently holding a tissue wad soaked in warm saline against it for as long as the mouse will tolerate, a few times a day. ABs would be needed as well.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

I know this is unrelated sort of. I had a cow who had something that looked similar to that. It was attached to the vaginal wall. It was a growth or some sort. Not cancerous. I would guess that it is a growth of sorts.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Thank you guys for replying. This mouse remains comfortable, but she's tired of me messing with her bum. 
Does anyone else have any other opinions? I'd like to collect as many as I can to assess this.


----------

